# St John's Wort, Fish Oil, and Green Tea



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

Has anybody used these things for a specific purpose? Im thinking of taking them up just for my general health and depression. i have just come off of paxil cold turkey. Just wondering people's experiences with them. It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fcbfcb (Sep 17, 2009)

It helps to find the right brand of S. John's Wort if you decide to try that. It worked o.k. for my depression long before I tried any meds. I did have a pdoc who told me he wished it came in a standardized form so he could prescribe it. Well the good new certain brands are standardized for the active components - hypericin and hyperforin. Read this and visit the site, its an excellent resource.:

SOURCE: http://www.sjwinfo.org/



> If you bought the cheapest crap from Wal-Mart because it's 39 cents cheaper than a good quality brand, did you get what you paid for? Not all brands are created equal. Some of the cheapest ones are ineffective, or have been sitting on the shelf for a year, or have misleading labels, or a myriad of other things. Before you give up, you need to have convinced yourself that you've tried a good quality brand. There are lots of good ones out there, and two of the most popular ones in North America and Europe are Perika and Kira. These are just brand names, and there are other good ones too that are lesser known. If you can't find either of these locally and don't want to try a lesser-known brand that might work just as well, you can buy one of these mail-order or though the Internet for not a lot of money. Most mail-order companies ship worldwide, too.


----------



## kirkulees (Feb 11, 2010)

I used both and saw a positive difference with both, but I've since moved off the ST. John's Wort and onto more traditional medication. Mostly because I want to get over this and I want a Dr. involved to help guide me. I will never be without the fish oil again


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

How long were you on the paxil? I was on for a month. It was bad so I went off cold turkey. That was really bad for about 3 weeks. I couldn't sleep much. After 30 minutes I would wake up with nightmares. 

I have ben taking fish oil for years. I'm not sure how much it helps. But it doesn't hurt like that paxil crap.


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

yea man, Paxil withdrawals are really hard and annoying. I too have vivid dreams, and my head is constantly spinning, like with the slightest move of my head. its like I get lightheaded for a second. I have been on it for going on two years on and off. Im stubbourn so i used to take it on and off or whgenever I felt like i i was getting too bad. Im trying the St johns wort now because Paxil is too expensive, and I hate putting that lab made crap in my body. The wort is much more natural. What was your dosage for the wort and fish oil?


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I just hog down 4-6 fish oil pills every morning.


----------



## gio289 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol o ight then. One or two a day doesnt really do much for the average person im guessing. Im definitely on it tho


----------



## foxfury (Sep 13, 2009)

Make sure you look at how much EPA and DHA the pills contain when choosing fish oil. The more the better since you won't have to take as many and may be cheaper.
Getting enteric coated pills can help prevent fish breath.

"The FDA recommends no more than 3 grams of combined EPA and DHA per day, with no more than 2 g coming from dietary supplements."


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I take fish oil supplements daily, both to aid recovery from workouts and also just for the benefit of my health. I drink green tea as well mainly because I like the smell and taste, It also helps me relax. 
Some girls I know take green tea supplements for aiding weightloss, It is pretty good for this purpose if that is your aim, I have never tried St. Johns Wort though, It's also pretty legitimate. It's listed in the British national formulary of pharmaceuticals as an anti-depressant, DO NOT TAKE THIS SUPPLEMENT if you are on any other anti-depressants, and be wary if you are taking ANY drugs. It both inhibits and induces enzyme activity of many conventional drugs so exercise caution if you do decide to try it.
Also if you do start taking it, stick with the one brand as the amount of active ingredient can vary hugely between preparations.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Many people don't take enough fish oil to have an effect. They figure those pills are pretty big so one should be plenty. But one pill has only 350 mg of omega 3 's. So you need at least 3 pills to get the 1 gram that is supposed to be theraputic. Looks like you can take as much as 6 g without too much risk:

From wiki:
However, very large amounts may actually increase the risk of hemorrhagic stroke (see below). Lower amounts are not related to this risk, 3 grams of total EPA/DHA daily are considered safe with no increased risk of bleeding involved and many studies used substantially higher doses without major side effects (for example: 4.4 grams EPA/2.2 grams DHA in 2003 study). There is evidence that the botanical sources of _n_−3 do not result in the health benefits derived from wild fish sources.


----------



## sad101 (Jan 29, 2010)

i have been taking fish oil supplements for about a year and i have noticed an improvemnt in my mood generally. I only take one a day though so might start taking more..the ones i take are massive so i thought that one would be enought for sure lol


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

It's hard to say if fish oil helps unless it is the only supplement in your stack


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

sad101 said:


> i have been taking fish oil supplements for about a year and i have noticed an improvemnt in my mood generally. I only take one a day though so might start taking more..the ones i take are massive so i thought that one would be enought for sure lol


How many milligrams per pill? It can't be 1000- the pill would be like a golf ball.


----------



## foxfury (Sep 13, 2009)

Mine are 1000mg fish oil, 600mg combined EPA/DHA. I don't think they're that big, about the same size as my Ibuprofen.
You can get 1000mg EPA/DHA but they're about 30% bigger. They're usually called something like "Triple Strength Fish Oil".

I think they helped my mood a little bit, but it's hard to say.

Lack of vitamin D(sunshine) can also cause poor mood.


----------



## Solobikerider (Apr 15, 2009)

Fish oil is just gross especially in the morning..get your omegas from
Flax seed oil..no fishy burps..
St Johns wort made me feel altered in a way that was unnatural it was
like an altered state which I didnt expect from a natural supplement.
I feel more natural with the right dose of SSRI but I still hate taking 
it after a while. I realize some people cant seem to go without though.
Mine is a SAD..affliction.


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

robertz said:


> It's hard to say if fish oil helps unless it is the only supplement in your stack


100% agreed. I took it before for about 6 months and 'can't remember' if it helped so I'm guessing that means it didn't. I think people can get sucked in with the supplments things, wanting to try everything. I was on revolutionheath and somone said something about a trying a treatment for a week and experiencing nothing so gave up. I mean come on , that ain't gonna work.

Prob with fish oil is that if it is goign to work for you you have to take large amount for months and only then it might be sublte effect only.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Fresh green tea can definitely be a relaxing experience and a mild to moderate mood enhancer. But the experience varies depending on the brand. Japanese green tea is very good but expensive and hard to get in America. It needs to be as fresh as possible. The trouble is it can really make you go to the bathroom a lot (And the more you drink, the worse it gets) and the effect wears off fast. 

I've tried St. John's Wort but noticed nothing really. I take fish oil every day. I'm not sure it helps anything but according to the experts, it's supposed to and evidently can't hurt.


----------

